# Yk11 ?



## limitless (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi guys what is your experience with yk11 and do you recommend it ? and what source is g2g if there are any ?

Thanks


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/

Selective androgen receptor modulators or SARMs are a novel class of androgen receptor ligands. They are intended to have the same kind of effects as androgenic drugs like anabolic steroids but be much more selective in their action and considered to possess less unwanted side effects.

As with most performance or physique enhancing products some suit better for some goals than others.

So this is a very brief guide/identification process to help assist you in your research, and only based on opinion and feedback as opposed to any actual scientific studies.

*Ostarine / MK-2866*

This was along with Andarine the first SARM to become publicly known and of interest to bodybuilding.

Osta is probably best used during cutting phases as its strongest characteristic is the preservation of muscle tissue so an attribute particularly suited to a calorie deficit scenario.

For this reason it can be a great choice to stack with a more directly cutting orientated option such as S4 Andarine or GW-510516.

*S4 Andarine*

This along with GW is probably the most popular cutting choice. Like with Ostarine it was developed as a treatment to prevent muscle waste.If being compared to a traditional anabolic it might resemble Winstrol.

*LGD-4033*

LGD has shown the most ability of any SARM to put on size that could be considered a bulk. This will, of course, be dependent upon the diet used.

LGD-4033 is expected to produce the therapeutic benefits of testosterone with improved safety, tolerability.

*MK-677 / Ibutamoren*

Ibutamoren is a non-peptidic, potent, long-acting, orally-active, and selective agonist of the ghrelin receptor and a growth hormone secretagogue, mimicking the growth hormone-stimulating action of the endogenous hormone ghrelin.

This in turn makes it very flexible and able to serve purposes for both gaining and losing goals and always a good stacking option.

*GW-510516 / Cardarine*

This is commonly regarded as the fat burning SARM and therefore needless to say it is most popular on cutting cycles though there is a possibility it can sit nicely on a bulking cycle too in an effort to restrict fat gain and keep gains leaner.

*SR-9009 / Stenabolic*

This SARM is very good at boosting metabolic activity making it suitable for cutting, but also as it is reported to offer endurance benefits too can be considered versatile in use depending on ones goals and diet plan.

*RAD-140*

This SARM is potentially a medical alternative to testosterone therapy in males as it reacts on hormone receptors much in the same way as testosterone and without the documented side effects associated with large dosing of testosterone.Therefore, it would generally be considered as a better fit for bulking cycles and stack well with the likes of LGD-4033.

*YK-11*

This SARM is known to attach to the androgen receptor and is perhaps best considered as the myostatin inhibiting SARM and makes more follistatin.

It is arguably the most androgenic like SARM and most popular in bulking cycles.

*LIST OF POTENTIAL SARM SIDE EFFECTS*

VIRILIZATION - Female users need to pay close attention when using SARMS. Just like using steroids can cause the development of masculine features by reducing the femininity of the user, the same can happen when using SARMS. What makes a major difference is the fact that a female would have to use large doses of SARMS for a prolonged period of time in order to experience these symptoms. Therefore, in this regard SARMS are even less harmful than Anavar, which is known in the bodybuilding circles as the best steroid for women due to its mild side effects.

BALDNESS - For people who have a predisposition to balding, SARMS can speed up the process. Again, the same side effects a person can experience on steroids, apply to SARMS as well. The good thing when it comes to balding is that SARMS are not very androgenic, and balding is associated with products that have higher androgenic properties such as Dianabol and Anadrol. Therefore they are safer to use than steroids in this regard.

GYNECOMASTIA - The fact that SARMS have a 10:1 anabolic to androgen ratio makes them much safer to use when it comes to gynecomastia issues or water retention as well. The estrogen in your body will not raise significantly, and therefore the feminizing effects that occur when taking injectable testosterone or oral pills such as Dianabol don't have a chance to develop at moderate doses. If these side effects do occur, it is easy to treat them by taking an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex, Clomid or Tribestan.

SUPPRESSION OF NATURAL TESTOSTERONE - SARMS can cause the suppression of natural testosterone if the cycle last for a long time (6-12 weeks, depending no the product). Ostarine can suppress natural testosterone production in a similar way that Winstrol does, as both products have a highly anabolic effect. A product called SARM S-23 should be avoided for this very reason, as it greatly supresses testosterone production in the body. Because of these potential side effects, it is advised to do a Post Cycle Therapy after longer cycles, and sometimes even after a cycle of 4-5 weeks as a general precaution.

BLURRED VISION - This side effect has caught the attention of many on the internet and spread like wildfire. No one wants to risk their vision for bigger muscles! This is a completely natural response. Some users of Ostarine on internet forums reported having this issue, that resolved after discontinuing the usage of the product. It is interesting that this side effect didn't occur in clinical trials, but it's still worth mentioning.

CONCLUSION

To sum up the SARMS side effects, they are generally the same ones that are associated with using steroids. The positive thing is that for a person to experience them it would a very nonsensical approach. For any reasonable person who uses these products at moderate doses and for a few weeks, there is no danger of serious side effects. I hope this article has helped you learn more about SARM side effects.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Just finished an LGD cycle, now want to run LGD with RAD140, seems as RAD 140 is compared to testosterone the most, do you think this has to potential to make me angry or hold any side effects similar to that "rage"

thanks in advance guys


----------



## Roadcone (Jun 11, 2018)

What was the effects of lgd and rad140? I'm looking to stack mk677 with something but unsure of what would be best. YK11 maybe?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

I got some YK11 today, but scared to take it, very controversial reviews. But I'm on MK 677 (30mg) RAD 140 (20Mg) and LGD 4033 (10mg) and it's amazing, however slight aggression increase, but I've not done anything yet other than argue.lol

so far so good, I would highly recommend, I'm scared about the PCT tho.

Donit lol


----------

